# MyEclipse für Eclipse Ganymede



## GilbertGrape (17. Sep 2008)

ursprünglicher Titel: MyEclipse für Eclipse Ganymede (aus Spamgründen nicht erlaubt ???:L )

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte mir für GUI-Entwicklung und Hibernate-Sachen MyEclipse zulegen (also eigentlich zulegen lassen von meinem Chef).
Jetzt habe ich auf der Homepage gelesen, dass MyEclipse 6.5 nur mit Eclipse 3.3 funktioniert. 7.0 soll wohl dann mit Eclipse 3.4 funktionieren. Auf der Seite gibts jetzt so ein Developement Release von MyEclipse 7.0. Was ist das genau? Ich kann mir schon denken, dass es sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet, aber kann man das denn schon getrost benutzen? Wenn ich jetzt meinen Chef frage, die Lizenz zu kaufen, is es natürlich blöd, wenn ich das dann gar nicht benutzen kann und ich würde ungern wieder Eclipse 3.3 benutzen.
Benutzt denn schon jemand Eclipse 3.4 mit MyEclipse?

_Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 17.09.2008 um 13:52 editiert.
*Titel ersetzt_


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

Was ist eingentlich der Vorteil von MyEclipse gegenüber dem normalen Eclipse?

Tut mir leid dass ich dein Thread missbrauche, aber ich dachte wenn du dich dafür entschieden hast, wirst du ja wohl wissen warum.


----------



## GilbertGrape (17. Sep 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass MyEclipse nur ein Plugin für Eclipse ist.   ???:L 
Naja, darin ist eben ein GUI-Builder (der Matisse) enthalten und ein Hibernate-Tool, womit ich zum Beispiel Reverse Engineering machen kann. Es gibt noch ganz viel mehr Features, aber das sind die, die mich momentan intressieren.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

Die Hibernate Tools gehören zu den JBoss Tools, gibt es gratis.
Matisse ist etwas von Netabeans, oder??


----------



## GilbertGrape (17. Sep 2008)

HibernateTools von JBoss funktioniert aber nicht so richtig(und schon gar nicht mit Ganymede) und ja, Matisse ist der GUI-Builder von NetBeans. Den haben die übernommen. Der soll ja wohl der beste sein, aber ich will bei Eclipse bleiben


----------



## Wildcard (17. Sep 2008)

GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der soll ja wohl der beste sein, aber ich will bei Eclipse bleiben


Naja, ich halte generell nicht viel von GUI Buildern, aber schon der VE ist theoretisch leistungsfähiger als Matisse, weil er im Prinzip für alle Sprachen/XML Dialekte eingesetzt werden kann und auch mit fremdem Code klarkommt. Kostenpflichtige Lösungen wie JFormDesigner und andere sollen durchaus nochmal eine Nummer besser sein.


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

> Matisse ist etwas von Netabeans, oder??


Ja, das ist der GUIbuilder aus Netbeans. MyEclipse integriert den als Plugin in Eclipse. Ziemlich gruselig, weil Matisse ja bekanntlich eine Swinganwendung ist.

MyEclipse ist eine Sammlung von Plugins für Eclipse, die man sich aber auch alle einzeln ohne MyEclipseabo installieren kann. Mittlerweile finde ich MyEclipse nicht mehr so toll. Auf diese ekligen Swingplugins kann ich gut verzichten. Dann hole ich mir die Plugins lieber einzeln und meine Installation wird nicht so vollgemüllt.




> aber schon der VE ist theoretisch leistungsfähiger als Matisse, weil er im Prinzip für alle Sprachen/XML Dialekte eingesetzt werden kann


Was meinst du mit XML Dialekten? Kann VE auch endlich Formulare als XML serialisieren anstatt Code zu generieren?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit XML Dialekten? Kann VE auch endlich Formulare als XML serialisieren anstatt Code zu generieren?


Nein, ich meine das der VE kein Java GUI Builder im eigentlichen Sinne ist, sondern ein Toolkit zur Erstellung von GUI Buildern für beliebige Sprachen. Der VE Editor ist sozusagen die passende Demo Applikation. Die Engine ist grundsätzlich so ausgelegt, das sie mit allem funktioniert was Client Code grundsätzlich irgendwie rendern kann.


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe


----------



## GilbertGrape (18. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann hole ich mir die Plugins lieber einzeln und meine Installation wird nicht so vollgemüllt.



Ich hab mir jetzt die Trial-Version installiert und es funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut (zuminstest die Sachen mit Hibernate) und ich habs eben alles in dem dropins-Ordner von Eclipse, also nicht bei meinen anderen Plugins. Da könnte ichs also ganz einfach wieder rausschmeißen.


----------

